# FreeBSD's tftpd and tftpd-hpa



## balanga (Mar 20, 2017)

It seems that FreeBSD's tftp and tftp-hpa don't get on too well....

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2011-April/229210.html

Well they didn't in 2011... maybe they still don't. How do I get around the problem?


----------



## balanga (Mar 20, 2017)

Oops  just noticed....



> So, for the archives (only two months later!), you can use 'mode octet'
> (aka 'mode binary') to can work around this issue.



...but how do I get this to work in a PXE environment?


----------



## tingo (Mar 23, 2017)

Are you using tftp manually to transfer the pxeboot program?
If so, I would imagine that

```
tftp> mode binary
tftp> get pxeboot
```
would do it.
If this is not your situation, you must explain more in detail.


----------

